
SoundCloud breaks its embedded player on mobile - phaemon
https://www.soundcloudcommunity.com/soundcloud/topics/-play-in-soundcloud-or-listen-in-browser-displayed-on-mobile-devices
======
phaemon
It's a fine line you have to walk, when trying to drive traffic to your
website yet avoid annoying your existing users to much you drive them away.

I think SoundCloud might have staggered over that line just a little.

